# New E-8



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

After all theses years of restoring antique toy trains and custom painted G-gauge trains, I am now having my panit jobs done by Fred Tennyson, The kid is good. I just can't take the fumes and other problems that go with it. I even sold him my Dupont paint booth. Now I can just work on building custom engines. His work is impeccable. Here is one of my latest E-8's he did and is doing a second one for me. Here is another one in the bottom picture he did also that I have.[/b] 
*










*


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW.. very nice work... impressive.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Great looking paint jobs! Just a reminder that photos need to be 800 pixels or less, and to hit the "return" key between each photo so they don't display next to each other. That keeps us from having to scroll side to side to see them. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

VERY NICE paint job. 

Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Rex. Them's beautiful. Fabulous paint jobs.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with Stan. In other words, "ditto"!!

Ed


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Double Ditto


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Post this photo and your new GP *** over on Aristo site.....


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Will you and Fred be in Woodstock next weekend? If so I might have to get away from moving to stop by.

Tom Thornton

P S If you are going to be there hope you bring some E's with you.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Well.. 

A) Who is this Fred Tennyson guy? 
B) How much does he charge to do that level of work? 
and 
C) How do we contact him?


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is the information for Fred 

Fred Tennyson 
6553 Weston Circle East 
Dublin, OH 43016 
614-873-3182 

He does a lot of work for 
St Aubin, RLD Hobbies, & G Scale Junction just to mention a few. 

Rates are usually 

125.00 for Locomotives 
75.00 for heavywight passenger cars 
60.00 for freight cars. 

This usually include shipping back to you. 

Since I am speaking for someone else ( with his approval ) I should say prices are subject to change without notice. 

He does do very good work. 

David Roberts


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Fred, is good at painting. I had him paint a GP38-2 in ICGRR colors, numbered 9600 and named "Casey Jones". The ICGRR named all of their GP38-2 after ICRR people. He also painted several boxcars for me. 
Ron


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep nice work as I saw the KCS one last week. Later RJD


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,[/b]
I am planing on being there and Fred will be there for sure....[/b]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

here it is.


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Hope to see both of you there this weekend.

Tom Thornton


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tom,*
* I didn't see you there yesterday. I have both engines with me. Also had my newest creation with me also.*


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Sharp! Did you do any work to the B-unit besides painting it? I've always been a B&O guy. (Great-granddad was a brakeman in Baltimore.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ummm..... Aristo does not make B units Kevin, that is the big deal... a really big deal that Rex figured out how to splice the chrome units without a visible splice line... (I have one of his chrome ATSF B units)... 

The B units are made from TWO A units... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Aha. I'm so used to seeing Marty's and Rex's photos featuring E-8 A-B-A lash-ups that I never gave a thought to the B-units all being custom. I figured there had to be something there beyond just the new paint... thanks. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It was quite a feat, and the trick with the chrome ones make them look "production". I have two "Rex" creations, a 4-8-4 Northern and my chrome warbonnet E8B. 

Now, if Rex will get off his duff and make my 2-10-4 Texas loco, I will be in heaven! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,[/b]
I didn't paint it, that is factory paint from the two A-units, just have to have a sharp knife[/b] 
*Greg,*
* I have one more B-unit to finish, then I will think about another steam, we'll see, I haven't been feeling real well.*
* Thanks Rex*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well now that you got rid of the paint booth maybe you will get back up to speed. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have Fred Tennyson's Email Address? 

Randy


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

fred's email is 

[email protected]


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Trainworld have Aristo Craft E-8's on sale today for $199.99. The road name is only Amtrak and the part number is #23613. Regular price is $329.99. I had it drop shipped to Fred to be painted in Illinois Central 'City of New Orleans' colors in several months when he works his way out of the ones he is painting now. Like I noted above, he painted a GP 38-2 for me last year in ICGRR colors so this locomotive should be even better that that one. 
Ron


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw that Amtrak E8 deal too, and was very tempted to pick one up. But I have the RDC-3 and 2-8-0 on my list ahead of an E8. Also need to rebuild and expand my railroad, but it is a great deal for someone!

Mark


----------

